# Trouble with Moving Boarding Barns



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

There's seriously something in the air lately. This is literally like the tenth case of BO gone wild that I've heard of in the past week.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Wow I am just glad you got your Pony. My bo went wild but not this wild.. of course i don't pick my 2 up till tomorrow eeeek


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

Critter sitter said:


> Wow I am just glad you got your Pony. My bo went wild but not this wild.. of course i don't pick my 2 up till tomorrow eeeek


Critter sitter..I sure hope you get your kids out w/o a problem.

where we once boarded, I had heard stories about this kind of thing from other boarders related to this BO so when I moved mine I had the transporter trailer show up while she was teaching a lesson down in the arena. She was so mad when I went in the next day and handed her a check for any outstanding board fee..but she had zero to threaten me with...and my horses were in my possession. she was already angry at me for paying a professional to ride my horse that I wanted no further "issue" with her


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

eclipseranch said:


> Critter sitter..I sure hope you get your kids out w/o a problem.
> 
> where we once boarded, I had heard stories about this kind of thing from other boarders related to this BO so when I moved mine I had the transporter trailer show up while she was teaching a lesson down in the arena. She was so mad when I went in the next day and handed her a check for any outstanding board fee..but she had zero to threaten me with...and my horses were in my possession. she was already angry at me for paying a professional to ride my horse that I wanted no further "issue" with her


Went smooth as butter. Thank god.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It seriously has been 'Bo gone wild week' eek
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Sweet Jebus, who is handing out all the crazy kool-aid to the BOs?


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Jeese. 

Seems every BO around is going crazy!! My friend (D) left this stable because they raised the price from $325 to $450 and that was to much for them. She left with a friend (C). They heard through another friend who boards at the old place after they left that they are never allowed to step foot on the property again. Their old BO went over to their new barn and told their new BM that C was special needs and should never ever be trusted with a horse alone and all this other crap. C has a speech problem! Nothing else.. The BM replied something around that they have plenty adults around the whole time that help anybody who need help, and that C and her family have been nice to them. Some people. OH and then D bought this place down the road from where her old boarding stable is and her old BO keeps all of her horses there on that property for pasture.. As soon as they legally owned the property the BO pulls her horses off their land... And drives over there to tell them that they are welcome to come over and ride any time! Not to mention, she raised the price because of the cost of "food" yet she keeps all the horses on 24/7 pasture.

Didn't mean to hijack your thread atomic, just had to share my story o.o


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about that :/ I wasn't too thrilled with my last boarding experience either. We were keeping my horses at a friends house, we decided it would be best to not be friends anymore and I agreed to come get my horses, when I arrived my mare was tied with her head to the trailer and my boy was spazzing out because he was separated from his herd for the first time and that caused me to not be able to catch him at all. Neither of the horses had a very fun trailer ride to say the least and I never got an apology. Unfortunately, people are just crazy sometimes.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh man I hope everything goes well for you and that you're enjoying the new place. 

I had a similar experience with my first boarding barn that scared the bajeezus out of me. When I first got my gelding I moved him to a place for temprary keep until I could find someplace I wanted to be. I told the B.O. I was looking for someplace else to be, that this was temporary and she freaked out and kept my horse locked in his stall 24/7 with both halves of the door locked. My horse went wild. I'd end up sleeping at the barn so he could be turned out at night so he didn't go stir crazy. It took a few months for me to find someplace that was acceptable and when I brought the trailer to move him she opened his stall and let him take off. I was just glad he knew enough to run right to me but that just annoyed her further and she started banging on the trailer when I had him in trying to freak him out. She took all my tack and started throwing it around and dumped out all the food in my bin, it was crazy. Luckily one of the girls at the barn took a video of her freaking out because a few weeks after I'd moved him I got a notice to appear in court. She'd sued me for leaving and 'breaking my contract' but I had pictures of the care he'd gotten while at that barn and the video from the girl. I live in a small horse community so she often sees me a grain store and she'll start yelling at me telling me she hopes my horse is in a better condition now then he was at her place and that I was lucky she didn't call the SPCA on me. I don't feed into it. She has a nice barn but with a personality like that it's no wonder she doesn't keep boarders that long.


----------

